# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Продам Eltronic 20-05 dance box 500 минск беспроводная колонка с 2 радиомикрофонами

## 8-044-791-08-41

Продам Eltronic 20-05 dance box 500 минск беспроводная колонка с 2 радиомикрофонами

тел 80298836914

----------

